# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  A tua/teu Companheira(o) Apoia-te no Hobby?

## Gil Miguel

Para perceber o lado social deste grave problema que todos temos  :Smile:   :Smile:  e como o hobby de certa maneira pode afectar a nossa vida pessoal, nomeadamente tempo perdido, gastos etc etc.

----------


## João Magano

Boa questão Gil  :Pracima: .

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Gil, é interessante a forma como este hobby tem as suas implicações na vida social. Mas também temos que respeitar aqueles que não gostam ou que precisam de mais tempo para aprender a gostar!

Aposto que atua escolha foi a primeira ópção, assim como a minha!!!  :Smile: )

Abraço

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Bom, é com pena que sou o 1º a votar " ou os peixes ou eu"  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  mas, é verdade.
Tambem não a sencuro as vezes fico de tal maneira obsecado que me esqueço que tenho mulher, despesas, trabalho.
Por vezes ela até ajuda e escolhe corais e faz-me surpresas mas, já lhe saiu da boca " ou os peixes ou eu". :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cristina Ramires

Bom dia!

Bom, para dizer a verdade, quem quis o aquário, quem o comprou fui eu pq adorava ter um pedacinho de mar na minha sala... o problema veio depois quando comecei a ver a data de testes que havia a fazer, o equipamento adicional, as adaptações... e eu sem perceber nada do assunto!!!....
Aí entrou o meu marido a ajudar-me e, sem dúvida, é ele quem trata do aquário e da sua manutenção e, posso mesmo dizer (embora ele não aceite) que ele gosta tanto do aquário como eu e lhe dá prazer tratar dele e ver a vida crescer e desenvolver-se neste pedacinho de mar. O pior é quando as coisas correm menos bem e ele se chateia: nesses casos ele diz-me: "O aquário é teu portanto, a partir de hoje tratas tu dele, fazes a água, as reposições, limpas os vidros, fazes os testes..."  Nem imaginam a minha aflição pq, como não costumo tratar do aquário, eu mal sei mexer no filtro de osmose, quanto mais fazer os testes TODOS que ele faz.......
O que vale é que estas fases duram pouco tempo, para bem do aquário e para meu bem! rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsr
                  Cristina

----------


## João Castelo

> O pior é quando as coisas correm menos bem e ele se chateia: nesses casos ele diz-me: "O aquário é teu portanto, a partir de hoje tratas tu dele, fazes a água, as reposições, limpas os vidros, fazes os testes..."  Nem imaginam a minha aflição pq, como não costumo tratar do aquário, eu mal sei mexer no filtro de osmose, quanto mais fazer os testes TODOS que ele faz


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Ao marido da Cristina os meus sinceros  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá o meu caso é engraçado :yb624:  
quem começou foi ele... agora somos os dois dependentes... como somos os dois a investir.. é mais fácil

----------


## José Passos Campainha

A minha _cara-metade_ e o meu filhote, de 12 anos, gostam mais do salgado do que o anterior plantado. Andam sempre à volta do aqua a verificar as progressões da alga coralina, das xénias ou a ver os eremitas. E ainda estamos a iniciar, muito nas calmas.  Mas, no que respeita à minha mulher, chama-me à razão quando se trata de gastar muitos euros  :SbRiche:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola a todos

la em casa NAO sao contra que eu tenha um aquario.
como sabem, nao se deve de contrariar um maluco :HaEbouriffe:  

so lamentam que:

cheire a maresia
que gaste muito dinheiro
que perca muito tempo com ele
que passe a vida a ir tomar banhoca ali ao cabo raso
o que e que eu tanto olho para ali.
que peca ajuda a transportar os bidons para o 4° andar (escaditas, ai pois è)

a culpa das contas de luz e minha. :SbSourire:  

ainda eles nao sabem que isto e so o inicio..... :Vitoria:  

bem assin de repente nao me ocorre mais nenhuma

na votacao votei na segunda mas ja ouvi que so ligo aos peixes.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
A patrôa, apoia e bem. Não reclama de nada. Quando é para ir buscar àgua natural, ela finge que está a dormir e lá vou eu sózinho ou com a minha cunhada, ( irmã dela ). Quando ela vai às compras, eu finjo que estou a dormir e lá vai ela com a irmã. Quanto aos gastos, ela consegue sempre superar os meus com os aquários. E, não é fácil, a não ser para ela. Neste caso, convém gastar uns trocos a menos. Epa! gastáste x euros com os aquários. Hum ! Quanto gastáste em roupa ?????????????????? Quando é para ir com ela às compras, Epaaa ! O carro gasta gasolina pra caraças ! Ela e a irmã, entendem-se. Eu não tenho pachorra para andar com a patrôa às compras. 
Abraço

----------


## Nuno_Lima

Esta questão mexe com todos, o pior para mim são os gastos, pois a minha mulher adora os aquários, mas quando é para gastar dinheiro é um caso sério!!
O que mais me enerva é que ela sabe que os peixes e os pássaros (também crio Psitacidios) precisam de bem estar e esse bem estar custa dinheiro e tempo e para estarmos bem precisamos de os ver bem. 
Mas já tenho a minha estratégia  :yb665:  , saio sozinho, compro, chego a casa, monto o que comprei, ela chega do trabalho, refila, digo-lhe que tem razão mas que… o peixe é lindo e que mal olhei pra ele fiquei logo apaixonado… ou que precisava daquilo e se não compra-se eu já não andava bem… passado uma horita ou duas já está toda contente a mostrar a um casal de amigos que temos que também são apaixonados por aquários e aves.
E assim lá vou levando as minhas paixões…


um abraço 

NL

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Podemos sempre relativizar a questão - Que preferes : o aquário ou uma amante? Ambos dão trabalho e custam dinheiro . Bom... de facto passamos mais tempo a OLHAR para o aquário.  :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Mário Silva Santos

Boas

A minha cara-metade, não gosta nem quer ouvir falar, mas como já viu que não tem hipótese já vai tolerando
O melhor foi arranjar uns aliados...  :yb665:   Três filhos todos gostam de ver, sendo o mais velho um "aquariofilista em potencia" as mais novas desde que nasceram ( duas meninas de 5 meses ), quando estão com a birra, só sossegam em frente aos aquários até dá gosto.

Abraço

Mário

----------


## FernandoSantos

Boas;

Isto é do carago, quando tenho de dizer a ela que vou á loja...é quando a conta do telefone sobe...eu explico...de 5 em 5 minutos, la vem chamada:
- O que já compras-te?? Tem-me Juizo!!
- 2ª ligação...Ainda estás aí, sai daí homem.
- 3ª ligação...Ainda????...Anda já para casa, já tou a ver que vens de mala cheia.

E por aí vai....mas digo-vos, tenho total apoio em tudo, não fica satisfeita com o preço das coisas, mas apoia para que se compre o melhor sempre.
Resumindo, ajuda em tudo, sempre tratamos os aquarios a dois...melhor não poderia querer.

Mas tb já saiu uma vez...sou muito possessiva, perdes muito tempo com isso.
 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Mas 5 minutos depois...está tudo bem.

Abraço
Fernando

----------


## Carlos Amorim

pelo que estou a ver, já tirei umas conclusões::


como ainda nao tenho nenhuma cara metade,  agora, quando escolher uma, vai ter de ter caracteristicas compativeis com os meus interesses... :yb624:   :yb624:  

senão estou feito ao bife.... :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

fiquem bem

----------


## Ricardo Abreu

> Podemos sempre relativizar a questão - Que preferes : o aquário ou uma amante? Ambos dão trabalho e custam dinheiro . Bom... de facto passamos mais tempo a OLHAR para o aquário.  
> Cump.
> Rui



hehehehe
eu estou deste lado :Coradoeolhos: 
pois como estou no inicio a minha cara metade reclama que gasto muito e passo quase todo o tempo deroda do aquário :Coradoeolhos: 
e eu custumo dizer (preferes que tenha o aquario ou que saia há noite)hehehe
e por acaso já saiu uma ou duas vezes (preferes o aquario ou uma amante....ambas as coisas te roubariam o tempo e o dinheiro) :yb624:  :yb624: 
mas ela até gosta  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> pelo que estou a ver, já tirei umas conclusões::
> 
> 
> como ainda nao tenho nenhuma cara metade,  agora, quando escolher uma, vai ter de ter caracteristicas compativeis com os meus interesses...  
> 
> senão estou feito ao bife....  
> 
> fiquem bem


Eh eh, também ainda não tenho cara metade ou pelo menos não vive comigo lol...mas de facto o ideal é uma que tenha os mesmos interesses, especialmente aquariofilia lol; o problema é que a aquariofilia é só praticamente homens, mulheres...hum vejo muitas poucas que gostem de aquários :Admirado: .

----------


## NunoAlexandre

a minha apoia  em tudo ate na colecta de agua , só me chateia quando molho o chão na muda de agua, nao e a toa que temos 3 aquarios em casa e um terrario  :yb624: .

----------


## Santos Dias

É raro ler boa disposição e Humor misturado com Ironia ,Parabens .
Não que interesse mas tenho uma Mulher que me apoia em tudo e tudo partilhamos ,são não me apoia quando dela preciso por estar Ocupada ,a vida não é facil para ninguem... :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Taborda

ATENÇÃO, É PARA TODOS ESTA!!

Por acaso já se lembraram que "elas" podem ter a *sorte* de dar com a vossa password daqui do reef!! e depois  :yb624:   :Admirado:   :yb624:  isso é que vai ser a dormir no sofá, no chão, na cozinha... por aí a fora EHEHEHEHEHEHE

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> ATENÇÃO, É PARA TODOS ESTA!!
> 
> Por acaso já se lembraram que "elas" podem ter a *sorte* de dar com a vossa password daqui do reef!! e depois    isso é que vai ser a dormir no sofá, no chão, na cozinha... por aí a fora EHEHEHEHEHEHE


LOL
Se a minha cá viesse o mais provavel era ela vir para aki dizer mal de mim, mas não ia dormir para o sofá :P

Mas em resposta, a minha apoia-me 100%  :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom, só posso dizer uma coisa, foi a minha que me puxou para o vicio!! LOL

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Eh eh, também ainda não tenho cara metade ou pelo menos não vive comigo lol...mas de facto o ideal é uma que tenha os mesmos interesses, especialmente aquariofilia lol; o problema é que a aquariofilia é só praticamente homens, mulheres...hum vejo muitas poucas que gostem de aquários.


Boa noite Srº Filipe 
Peço desculpa discordar, diga antes que as mulheres teem muito menos tempo disponivel para hobbies do que os homens devido  carga horaria laboral e a carga horaria que a lide doméstica ocupa nas suas vidas =)
Quase todas as mulheres gostam de peixinhos e coisas assim, pequeninos e fofinhos.
Mais uma vez peço desculpa por discordar.

----------

